# Well tell me?



## soumya_ch (Apr 14, 2014)

Google is the most used service all over the world. So lets compare


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2014)

None.
Dropbox ftw.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

Google Drive, Box.com and Mediafire FTW!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2014)

not a fair comparision, Dropbox beats them all


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2014)

I use Google Drive and OneDrive.
Find One drive more apt to the service. 

Google has the habit of converting every word/excel too google format. This is very annoying.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2014)

Mediafire started with competitive pricing too. It's a matter of which one provides private encryption key. I backup data using Crashplan+.


----------



## soumya_ch (Apr 21, 2014)

I think google drive is only good for storing pictures I can't compare the use of office apps(that comes with onedrive) with google apps.


----------



## hsr (Apr 21, 2014)

All my work, pictures, videos and _others_ are on OneDrive, it hasn't disappointed me till now (I'm not the kind looking for a CLI script uploader or a glorified API). I agree with the fact that Google mess up the documents once you upload it to the drive. I still use regular attachments to send mail (Google Apps is terrific though).


----------

